# Bengal 3-4 Years?



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Name ? Benny
breed? Bengal
Age? 3-4 Years?
Sex? Male 
neutered? Yes 
up to date with vaccinations? yes
Are they micro chipped? No
any health problems? Sensitive stomach means he must be supplied a Hills ID dry diet.
Any behavioural problems? No
Any toileting problems such as messing away from try or spraying? None
used to children? Yes
if so what age? 4 years upwards
how do they get on with other cats? Fine  very playful and will run up to others without hesitation.
how do they get on with dogs? With cat friendly dogs fine but nervous to start with.
indoor or outdoor cat? Both. Happy to go outdoors and venture in when ready
How many hours are they used to be left alone for? 4-6 hours.
Diet they are on: Hills ID Dry
Litter used if they have a litter tray: Wood pellets.
Where are you in UK? Norfolk but will re home anywhere in the UK if the adopter can travel to pick him up.
Reason for Re homing .He was a stray 
Benny suffers with sensitive eyes. He is currently on prescribed eye drops. As long as the tear ducts are kept clean in the future this should clear nicely and be ok in the future.

Benny was found last June, wandering down a road, completely unaware of the hold up he was causing. He was picked up and taken to the vets who checked him over and were happy to report he hadn't been touched by a car. Sadly though, he wasn't chipped. Despite efforts from the finder to locate his owner she wasn't able to. She was going to care for him herself but the cost of his diet is something she cannot afford.

He has therefore been handed over to rescue for re-homing.

Anyone interested in adopting him please email me at [email protected] as I am helping the rescue who has this boy to find him the RIGHT home for him










http://i109.photobucket.com/albums/n50/kelly-joy/animallifelineuk/136.jpg


----------



## MissBethM (Aug 25, 2010)

Awww I hope he finds a home soon, he is gorgeuos.


----------



## Mandle (Dec 2, 2010)

He's gorgeous, hope he finds a nice new home soon.


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

possible home found


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

A home check was done for Benny today which I am happy to say passed so hopefully Benny will be in his new home very soon


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

kelly-joy said:


> A home check was done for Benny today which I am happy to say passed so hopefully Benny will be in his new home very soon


good luck in your new home Benny and well done to everyone who has helped him get there :thumbup:


----------

